# Greetings



## Nola (May 10, 2005)

I've posted a few times and have been lurking around the forum for bit so I thought I should introduce myself.

My name is Stefanie. I'm a 21 year old college student living in New Orleans, LA. I am owned a 2 yr old male Tuxedo named Loki and a 3 yr black male cat named Beaux. I adopted them both about 2 months ago from a local shelter.

So it's nice to meet all of you. I will post pics of my babies as soon as I figure out my new camera.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Nice to meet you, too!!


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 17, 2005)

Good to meet you


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

welcome


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome Stefanie. I know you must be 
watching dennis.. luckily it is gona miss 
you except for alot of rain Im sure. You 
and your kittys keep dry!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

welcome & hello! I am donna proudly owned by the incredible trio


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome aboard Stefanie :wink


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

welcome to the forum


----------



## cagnes (Apr 16, 2005)

Hi Stefanie, I'm from LA too! I'm owned by 6 kitties... 2 Ragdolls, 2 RagaMuffins & 2 domestics, both are from New Orleans shelters. 

I have 1 son living in NO & the other will be moving there next month.


----------



## kittycat (Mar 20, 2005)

Hello and welcome aboard!

I am owned by 2 dogs and a 12 wk old b&w domestic short hair named Lizzie


----------



## MurraysMomma (Jul 11, 2005)

Hello and Welcome to the forum!


----------

